# Itasca County



## dunbardenise

I live in Squaw Lake......(near Blackduck) Anyone want to show me a good spot? HELP!


----------



## wildman1969

Hi, live near Wirt, MN. Just getting into this and need some advice. Are you having any luck, if so any pointers.


----------



## elusive1

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------



## coding goddess

Hey DunbarDenise! not a chance but try asking Hammer, he won't know but may know someone who does.


----------



## coding goddess

btw I hunt north of Winnie and found some but not bunches and nothing of much size. The late cold temps then heat with no moisture has really stunted this year.


----------

